# Looking for some atl locals



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

Im looking to unload a few frogs locally and would like to trade or sell them without shipping. Anyone wanting highland bronze auratus or tinc. reginas or even some retics let me know. I also have a few adult pairs i need to thin out the collection for a few larger viv projects. michael


----------



## poison beauties (Mar 1, 2010)

All I have left are 4 highland bronze auratus thanks to all. Michael


----------

